# R34 engine



## HTX (Jul 10, 2018)

In search of R34 engine and trans complete.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

HTX said:


> In search of R34 engine and trans complete.


Hi



I have a R34GTR Gear Box if you still looking:thumbsup: Give us a call on 02476 398344.




Regards MGT


----------

